# No friends, lonely as s***, losing hope.



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am losing hope by the day. It just doesn't makes sense as to why I have to deal with this stupid stuff, but I guess its because I have SA. Why don't girls like me? Why don't people like me? What am I doing wrong? At this point I'm almost completely confined to bed on days I have nothing to do, because to me, nothing is worth it anymore, and facing the world is like facing a climb on Mount Everest. I also have no hobbies or talents, and to top that all off, I'm home 90% of the time. I also have trouble getting a job. Maybe one day this world will wise up and know I exist for once. Can't anyone out there help me with what I'm going through/ Is it honestly too much to ask? I'm long done. I need support, and fast. Why do I have to be truly alone? Why I ask? What did I do wrong? I don't even want to bother doing schoolwork anymore because I think, whats the purpose of doing it when I'm not going to amount to anything anyways? Sorry just had to rant.


----------



## Parsley (Jan 2, 2014)

Give me an add on Skype.

It's camycazi


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Parsley said:


> Give me an add on Skype.
> 
> It's camycazi


I unfortunately don't have a Skype  do u have any other account?


----------



## Parsley (Jan 2, 2014)

Unfortunately no, you should get Skype, just download it it's free.


----------



## JohnStillBelieves (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll be your friend. You can talk to me here. You're not lonely. 

Cheer up bro!


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I know there are times you just have to rant and rave, and curse the world for your lot in life. But from what you're saying, there are things you can do.
You don't have any hobbies or talents? Well, no one would if they stayed in bed more often than not.
Unfortunately, people don't wander up to you like they do in book and movies and just make friends with you. You have to show people that you are a person worth knowing.
If you've attempted to do that and failed (a la myself), then feeling it's futile is inevitable.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

GrainneR said:


> I know there are times you just have to rant and rave, and curse the world for your lot in life. But from what you're saying, there are things you can do.
> You don't have any hobbies or talents? Well, no one would if they stayed in bed more often than not.
> Unfortunately, people don't wander up to you like they do in book and movies and just make friends with you. You have to show people that you are a person worth knowing.
> If you've attempted to do that and failed (a la myself), then feeling it's futile is inevitable.


I have attempted and have failed just about every time. Luckily I do have a hobby now and am more motivated, so I guess Im left to feel inevitably futile.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

chessman6500 said:


> I am losing hope by the day. It just doesn't makes sense as to why I have to deal with this stupid stuff, but I guess its because I have SA. Why don't girls like me? Why don't people like me? What am I doing wrong? At this point I'm almost completely confined to bed on days I have nothing to do, because to me, nothing is worth it anymore, and facing the world is like facing a climb on Mount Everest. I also have no hobbies or talents, and to top that all off, I'm home 90% of the time. I also have trouble getting a job. Maybe one day this world will wise up and know I exist for once. Can't anyone out there help me with what I'm going through/ Is it honestly too much to ask? I'm long done. I need support, and fast. Why do I have to be truly alone? Why I ask? What did I do wrong? I don't even want to bother doing schoolwork anymore because I think, whats the purpose of doing it when I'm not going to amount to anything anyways? Sorry just had to rant.


Sounds similar to me. Bet you're at least younger though.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

NoHobbies said:


> Sounds similar to me. Bet you're at least younger though.


Well, no, not necessarily. I'm 21.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah I dont have any friends either and hate loneliness. Im beginning to think many people are the same and dislike me for a reason. Most of the time people will try to take advantage of me or something that isnt good. Whether they are jealous, envious, or hating. Its really frustrating to relate with people so I end up cutting out ties with so called friends.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Yeah I dont have any friends either and hate loneliness. Im beginning to think many people are the same and dislike me for a reason. Most of the time people will try to take advantage of me or something that isnt good. Whether they are jealous, envious, or hating. Its really frustrating to relate with people so I end up cutting out ties with so called friends.


I get you there. Its so hard for me right now.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

... I feel like it's a cycle though. Like I'll have nothing to do for one day, so I'll stay in bed and become incredibly lazy... and then that extra bit of laziness makes me even more lazy... and then I wind up depressed and making plans and doing things becomes 100% harder.

So I dunno, you mentioned it just being a rant, but I think finding a couple demands and purpose to get out of bed is really helpful. Or even just forcing yourself to leave the house for a little while every other day. Getting some hobbies and interests and acquiring new skills can help you feel better about yourself and give you something to work towards.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

xlavenderx said:


> ... I feel like it's a cycle though. Like I'll have nothing to do for one day, so I'll stay in bed and become incredibly lazy... and then that extra bit of laziness makes me even more lazy... and then I wind up depressed and making plans and doing things becomes 100% harder.
> 
> So I dunno, you mentioned it just being a rant, but I think finding a couple demands and purpose to get out of bed is really helpful. Or even just forcing yourself to leave the house for a little while every other day. Getting some hobbies and interests and acquiring new skills can help you feel better about yourself and give you something to work towards.


I will try my best to follow that advice. Thanks. Yeah Its like a cycle for me too, except some days I'm out of bed and some days I'm in bed.
With no one to talk to it makes life almost impossible. Each day is like a chore, and tbh ending my life isn't a good decision, so I journal instead.

What I want to avoid is being confined to bed every day, then my life is basically over, guaranteed, and with the way things are going, it can happen at any time.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally a thread I can relate to, 
I am so losing hope, Got a 2:1 degree in computing and business but have now forward desire to use my knowledge. I really hate how I feel. I just want to go the bar get so drunk.
My parents want to move me out because I drink.
Of course I can get drunk all the time. 
Skype and online communication does help


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> Finally a thread I can relate to,
> I am so losing hope, Got a 2:1 degree in computing and business but have now forward desire to use my knowledge. I really hate how I feel. I just want to go the bar get so drunk.
> My parents want to move me out because I drink.
> Of course I can get drunk all the time.
> Skypeand online communication does help


I don't even want to go to school anymore, I'm thinking it isn't worth it, much less bother with life. I think people would be better off without me.

I try coping mechanisms, but what I have is unfixable now, so nothing ever works.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> I don't even want to go to school anymore, I'm thinking it isn't worth it, much less bother with life. I think people would be better off without me.
> 
> I try coping mechanisms, but what I have is unfixable now, so nothing ever works.


School is never worth it, I found my true friends when I went to university back in the UK, I do feel that US colleges are very different, more geared to fitting in i.e drinking , sex etc. I always try to study hard and now at least I can call my self a degree holder and got more computing knowledge than before.

I did try coping mechanisms, whether I need a drink, I watch a UK drink drive PSA or do exercise then I dont need to drink. I first started drinking alone which is never good. I just started so It could increase my chances of getting the girl but still no luck. My parents said not the drink due to my weak health because I was born early and family history of alcohol problems.

If your coping mechanisms dont work, try getting professional help or joining a meetup group. That might help you, Either way, good luck in everything


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> School is never worth it, I found my true friends when I went to university back in the UK, I do feel that US colleges are very different, more geared to fitting in i.e drinking , sex etc. I always try to study hard and now at least I can call my self a degree holder and got more computing knowledge than before.
> 
> I did try coping mechanisms, whether I need a drink, I watch a UK drink drive PSA or do exercise then I dont need to drink. I first started drinking alone which is never good. I just started so It could increase my chances of getting the girl but still no luck. My parents said not the drink due to my weak health because I was born early and family history of alcohol problems.
> 
> If your coping mechanisms dont work, try getting professional help or joining a meetup group. That might help you, Either way, good luck in everything


Thanks

Sadly, I have no money for therapy, and I have been trying meetup groups, but haven't been with them long enough to see if it will help. I am basically in school to look for a gf and learn but with my hopelessness its suppressing my needs for this. Its sad, and it sucks. I take an online course this semester, and Its beginning to grate on my nerves. I see guys and girls together in school, and I want to crawl under a hole and die. I always get dead ends, and without much support theres a 1% chance I'll get better unless my luck changes, ten years elapse, or I start intensively journal writing, which wears off after 15 minutes. I don't want to be a vegetable and completely confined to bed but its a good possibility for me.
I want a job also, and seem to fail every single time at getting work. I don't feel its worth it anymore, but for some reason, I keep trying.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Sadly, I think this is the life more and more of us will have to look forward too. No friends, no girlfriends, no sex, no money, no social life, drowning our sorrows with porn and video games.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Putin said:


> Sadly, I think this is the life more and more of us will have to look forward too. No friends, no girlfriends, no sex, no money, no social life, drowning our sorrows with porn and video games.


Great. My lifes over then. Knew you'd say that. Its so obvious. I suffer like all heck.

I have a feeling your right.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sadly, I have no money for therapy, and I have been trying meetup groups, but haven't been with them long enough to see if it will help. I am basically in school to look for a gf and learn but with my hopelessness its suppressing my needs for this. Its sad, and it sucks. I take an online course this semester, and Its beginning to grate on my nerves. I see guys and girls together in school, and I want to crawl under a hole and die. I always get dead ends, and without much support theres a 1% chance I'll get better unless my luck changes, ten years elapse, or I start intensively journal writing, which wears off after 15 minutes. I don't want to be a vegetable and completely confined to bed but its a good possibility for me.
> I want a job also, and seem to fail every single time at getting work. I don't feel its worth it anymore, but for some reason, I keep trying.


Thanks for the reply,
I do understand your pain when you see couples together at school, I had that feeling all my life and still do. I also have been jobless for a year so my mom encouraged me to do a masters degree, met some great mates(friends) who I still keep in touch with but there are married and a bit older than me. Everytime I open my FB, I see there pics of their family and bliss, makes annoyed to see that.

I also sleep mostly during the afternoon but try to do something to keep my mind occupied during the day, watch tv or read a book. I currently in between jobs after working for IOC at london 2012 and AIG before moving to the states. I hope for a job but due to problems because of my current immigrant visa(came here on visa for British citizens) I cant work. Hope to change that if I go to college or start a business.

I would recommend to start a tumblr or a blog, I started that and it just amazing how interesting it can be.


----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)

Porn and video games are the highlights of my days doe


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Putin said:


> Sadly, I think this is the life more and more of us will have to look forward too. No friends, no girlfriends, no sex, no money, no social life, drowning our sorrows with porn and video games.


Well I my life was over back in 2013. At least I will have porn


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Guts said:


> Porn and video games are the highlights of my days doe


:ditto


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I do understand your pain when you see couples together at school, I had that feeling all my life and still do. I also have been jobless for a year so my mom encouraged me to do a masters degree, met some great mates(friends) who I still keep in touch with but there are married and a bit older than me. Everytime I open my FB, I see there pics of their family and bliss, makes annoyed to see that.
> 
> I also sleep mostly during the afternoon but try to do something to keep my mind occupied during the day, watch tv or read a book. I currently in between jobs after working for IOC at london 2012 and AIG before moving to the states. I hope for a job but due to problems because of my current immigrant visa(came here on visa for British citizens) I cant work. Hope to change that if I go to college or start a business.
> ...


I am willing to start a tumblr or blog. That would be excellent. I don't watch TV except for the news, because its mostly stuff I dislike. Just got into reading, honestly one of the best decisions I've ever made in my whole life.

I just need a job. How can you go about getting one living in a small town? It seems unlikely. Sleeping a lot would be good but it might further and further confine me into bed and may make me get lost into the abyss. 
I have friends but can't see them ever, because of circumstances beyond my control. I just need to overhaul my whole life, start anew. Without therapy I can't do that.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> I am willing to start a tumblr or blog. That would be excellent. I don't watch TV except for the news, because its mostly stuff I dislike. Just got into reading, honestly one of the best decisions I've ever made in my whole life.
> 
> I just need a job. How can you go about getting one living in a small town? It seems unlikely. Sleeping a lot would be good but it might further and further confine me into bed and may make me get lost into the abyss.
> I have friends but can't see them ever, because of circumstances beyond my control. I just need to overhaul my whole life, start anew. Without therapy I can't do that.


I totally get where u are coming from about the job market. Since moving here to Vero in FL. It is such a small town with no jobs. Most are in Stuart or other cites like Orlando. I do have a license but due to cost, my parents cant buy me a car. Tumblr is great. If you ever start. follow me. both my blogs are in my signature. I write a nice post about how American women adore brits. As a British Asian, I do find it hard to find in anywhere. All you see is a Asian face but I speak like a bit like hugh grant due to my surrey upbringing.

My happiest time was working at the Olympics. If you see my pics on my profile page. I have one with me in a blue shirt and the london Olympic stadium in the background

Reading is great, I usually read Tom Clancy or just tech news. I do watch some shows on tv like Almost Human or DR Who. I dont watch much news as it is a bit too biased here in the states. I am a big fan of the late night talk shows.

Sleeping is great, I do usually take a nap in the afternoon just to get recharged.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> I totally get where u are coming from about the job market. Since moving here to Vero in FL. It is such a small town with no jobs. Most are in Stuart or other cites like Orlando. I do have a license but due to cost, my parents cant buy me a car. Tumblr is great. If you ever start. follow me. both my blogs are in my signature. I write a nice post about how American women adore brits. As a British Asian, I do find it hard to find in anywhere. All you see is a Asian face but I speak like a bit like hugh grant due to my surrey upbringing.
> 
> My happiest time was working at the Olympics. If you see my pics on my profile page. I have one with me in a blue shirt and the london Olympic stadium in the background
> 
> ...


The worst part is I have practically nothing to do during the day as my mom works, and I was wondering if u had any other good ideas of stuff to do during the day?


----------

